# doordash Now that you can't see the delivery zone you're in anymore while taking orders



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Since they changed it, where clicking the arrow next to waiting for orders would show you what zone you're in, it doesn't show the zones at all anymore. Any other way?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why would you need to know?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Why would you need to know?


Probably because deliveries often take us out of the zone and it would be nice to easily see when we're back in it.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Probably because deliveries often take us out of the zone and it would be nice to easily see when we're back in it.


Exactly, I want to stay in the zone I'm scheduled to work in, especially if the peak pay per delivery is higher.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

If I was delivering in a zone and it was slow, I liked to see if anywhere else was offering any peak pay. Can’t see tha anymore.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> If I was delivering in a zone and it was slow, I liked to see if anywhere else was offering any peak pay. Can't see tha anymore.


Now, you'll have to end your dash to see other zones offering peak pay or not.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Since they changed it, where clicking the arrow next to waiting for orders would show you what zone you're in, it doesn't show the zones at all anymore. Any other way?


Same here. Not sure the reason behind the change.


----------

